# Gotta carry it



## remcbride (Nov 10, 2013)

If your plan is to BO, whats your firearm or firearms and how many different calibers..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

remcbride said:


> If your plan is to BO, whats your firearm or firearms and how many different calibers..


Would you like the serial numbers too?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

slippy said:


> would you like the serial numbers too?


lol !


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Shoulder mounted RPGs. Dual wield. For CQB only of course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Shoulder mounted RPGs. Dual wield. For CQB only of course.


er, me too.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> er, me too.


And this is what I'll look like if you accidentally bump into me while carrying those:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Laughing here


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I bug out in an m1a1 Abrams.


----------



## remcbride (Nov 10, 2013)

carrying a rpg might be a good all around weapon,, it will kill, clean, tenderize and cook any small game you hit ,, and you don't have to be real accurate, just close.. but its still a lot to carry..


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Six posts and you want to know what we have?.......methinks not laddie.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have nothing and will carry nothing. I'm going to walk behind Toronto Gal. She has swords and she isn't afraid of using them.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think it's sabre in English, I need another ESL class


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I think it's sabre in English, I need another ESL class


Long, sharp, knife thing. Beautiful girl making hash out of bad guys. Yes, I will be the guy with the video camera. After SHTF is over, it'll make for a good movie!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:roll::lol:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I think it's sabre in English, I need another ESL class


For a second there I thought you might be Michonne. She carries a Katana though, sharp stabby thing of a different nature.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A gun.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> For a second there I thought you might be Michonne. She carries a Katana though, sharp stabby thing of a different nature.


More like these but I'm very peaceful and calm  Russian Spetsnaz Combat RBB: Different styles in russian martial arts

Cozak photo


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thermonuclear powered Neutrino particle rifles for wife and me, it doesn't kill you, it un-creates you. But don't let the streams cross! Ever!!
View attachment 6551

The first image is a burst at lowest power setting against 18 inch ceramic armor plate used in main battle tanks. The second image is another burst at number 3 setting. Probably could have use #2.
View attachment 6552
View attachment 6553


----------



## remcbride (Nov 10, 2013)

MI>oldguy not trying to find out what anyone has.. just an in general thought .. I have seen on you tube ,, and post in forums,, with people that have a multiple no. of calibers and wepons for them.. I was guestioning .. if a person had that assortment ,, but had to BO,, which caliber they would grab.. do to weight of ammo.and the weapon to fire it.. for instance I would not grab my RPG.. and I would not grab a .22lr, some in between would be the options


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 6548


This is my full loadout. Pay no attention to the fact that im carrying shutgun shells but no shotgun.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

James m said:


> View attachment 6548
> 
> 
> This is my full loadout. Pay no attention to the fact that im carrying shutgun shells but no shotgun.


Yeah except that dude actually has a shotgun. Look over his right shoulder. 

This is exactly what I'm going to look like (except sitting on a recliner staring at my TV) if Hillary gets even one vote.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Yeah except that dude actually has a shotgun. Look over his right shoulder.
> 
> This is exactly what I'm going to look like (except sitting on a recliner staring at my TV) if Hillary gets even one vote.


Sounds like you may have issues with billary?????????????


----------



## remcbride (Nov 10, 2013)

and the action camera on the head is to confirm kills


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I will play. I am not leaving we will defend and hold.
But if I have to carry it I am taking an AR with the .45 in the back pocket


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I plan on taking one of these with me:







I suspect that it is classed as prohib in Canada though, so I will have to build it out of spare parts after shtf.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Some big some itty bitty


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Yeah except that dude actually has a shotgun. Look over his right shoulder.


And two, count 'em TWO, pistols.

My hero...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

cdell said:


> I plan on taking one of these with me:
> View attachment 6550
> 
> I suspect that it is classed as prohib in Canada though, so I will have to build it out of spare parts after shtf.


Can you make me one in up land camo pattern ?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Would you like the serial numbers too?


Only the ones lost in the boating accident.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If I had access or had purchased prior to BO, a SAW.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Box of frogs said:


> Can you make me one in up land camo pattern ?


Ya I think that could be arranged for a modest fee.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

My bug out gear.


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Dec 22, 2012)

Denton said:


> I have nothing and will carry nothing. I'm going to walk behind Toronto Gal. She has swords and she isn't afraid of using them.


Obvious crush on Toronto Gal is obvious.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

remcbride said:


> If your plan is to BO, whats your firearm or firearms and how many different calibers..


All of them and too many.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gallo Pazzesco said:


> Obvious crush on Toronto Gal is obvious.


What; you don't find Xena Warrior Princess hot?


----------



## waggie (Nov 12, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> I bug out in an m1a1 Abrams.


You too?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I think that this is a legitimate question and have a hard time understanding the attitude that this is somehow a Government agent trying to find out what we are planing a carrying if the SHTF. 

If I were strictly walking, I would take an AR, and a 1911. I would also have a .22 pistol in my ruck. My Wife would have a SKS and a Beretta 9mm.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Still don't have a pistol caliber rifle so...
an evil black rifle and a high cap pistol, which probably means 9mm.
and, a last ditch snubby to take you out during my last-breath bloody scream.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> If I were strictly walking, I would take an AR, and a 1911. I would also have a .22 pistol in my ruck. My Wife would have a SKS and a Beretta 9mm.


I'd say that is about right. What I have is over kill.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

remcbride said:


> MI>oldguy not trying to find out what anyone has.. just an in general thought .. I have seen on you tube ,, and post in forums,, with people that have a multiple no. of calibers and wepons for them.. I was guestioning .. if a person had that assortment ,, but had to BO,, which caliber they would grab.. do to weight of ammo.and the weapon to fire it.. for instance I would not grab my RPG.. and I would not grab a .22lr, some in between would be the options


A 5.56/.223 weapon would probably do,for soft targets its light enough and you can carry a bunch of mags for at least a bug out sitfu.its water under the bridge to us being that we will not bug out since we are in a pretty good area,so far.we plan to defend the home front since everybody else will be heading to the hills anyway.with our dog and all the stuff we might want to carry bugging is a target rich environment to us.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I think that this is a legitimate question and have a hard time understanding the attitude that this is somehow a Government agent trying to find out what we are planing a carrying if the SHTF.
> 
> If I were strictly walking, I would take an AR, and a 1911. I would also have a .22 pistol in my ruck. My Wife would have a SKS and a Beretta 9mm.


 Should it come to that wife will have her AR and her 38 S&W.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I would be SO hard pressed to drop the 1911, because it's just such a great gun.

However, I think if the situation forced me to make a decision I would have to take the S&W M&P9. Drastically higher round count per magazine, dramatically lighter gun and more rounds for the same weight/space.

As for my primary it would without a second thought be the AR. I'd whine until the end of time about having to leave the 700 and the rest of the family behind, but it still wouldn't be a debate on the way out the door.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> I would be SO hard pressed to drop the 1911, because it's just such a great gun.
> 
> However, I think if the situation forced me to make a decision I would have to take the S&W M&P9. Drastically higher round count per magazine, dramatically lighter gun and more rounds for the same weight/space.
> 
> As for my primary it would without a second thought be the AR. I'd whine until the end of time about having to leave the 700 and the rest of the family behind, but it still wouldn't be a debate on the way out the door.


I completely agree, if it comes down to only two guns, it'll be my AR-15 and my M&P FS 9. I love my .40 Shield, but the 9 wins out for the stated reasons. I DO get to take a knife though --- right? Right now, this is on my Mossberg 590

Ontario OKC3S Marine Bayonet from Ontario-Knife Store.com

But will go into the sheath on my belt.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> I completely agree, if it comes down to only two guns, it'll be my AR-15 and my M&P FS 9. I love my .40 Shield, but the 9 wins out for the stated reasons. I DO get to take a knife though --- right?


Hells yes, nothing is more important than your knife, not even the AR.

This is where I turn into a total snob. I'll forgive people carrying AKs and .22lrs, but I will not forgive the poor sap who thinks this is a knife:









These are knives.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> Hells yes, nothing is more important than your knife, not even the AR.
> 
> This is where I turn into a total snob. I'll forgive people carrying AKs and .22lrs, but I will not forgive the poor sap who thinks this is a knife:
> 
> ...


 Come on man the flamed blade, Iron cross and contrasting red and Black handle that has bad ass written all over it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Come on man the flamed blade, Iron cross and contrasting red and Black handle that has bad ass written all over it.


That's why I own two! :shock:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

James m said:


> View attachment 6548
> 
> 
> This is my full loadout. Pay no attention to the fact that im carrying shutgun shells but no shotgun.


That get-up would really suck if your balls started to itch.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

i will have my pule rifle in the 40 watt range!


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll likely have the wife carry the guns, that way I can eat my snacks easier.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Come on man the flamed blade, Iron cross and contrasting red and Black handle that has bad ass written all over it.


My man Smitty901, showing some humor! That made me chuckle out loud.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Armed Iowa said:


> I'll likely have the wife carry the guns, that way I can eat my snacks easier.


The laughs continue...
You guys crack me up.:grin:


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Non-serious answer: Whatever the hell I want to.
Serious answer: Whatever the hell I want to.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The one that goes bang every time you pull the trigger and another one that does the same thing. I would also bring a pair of slippys old sweat sox because that woukd give a several hundred yard radius "safe zone" due to the toxicity so without saying a class 3 gas mask would be needed.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a variety of munitions so I need a competent defense platform. I choose the F-15 as it is versatile enough for everyday use. It also makes for a great recreational vehicle. The best benefit is I never have to stand in an airport security line!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> I use a variety of munitions so I need a competent defense platform. I choose the F-15 as it is versatile enough for everyday use. It also makes for a great recreational vehicle. The best benefit is I never have to stand in an airport security line!
> View attachment 6611


I'm adding this pic to my arsenal. Thanks!

As far as bug out weapons, my weapons platform carries me!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 6613


Cover me I'm going in!


----------

